# AVG always updating!



## mylifestory (Jun 29, 2011)

since i upgraded to avg 2011 it always seems to be updating when i turn on the pc then scanning. It really slows down my pc & i didnt have this problem with previous versions. Is there something i should do about it?

thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I have my AVG automatic scanning and updating turned off.
I never have my computer schedule anything.

Have you turned it Off ??


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i had a problem with avg a while back. it slowed the system down , i uninstalled it and installed mse. the computer was back up to it's old speed. make sure if you uninstall avg ,you use the tool twice and restart in between.

http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You need to turn off boot scans and set the update schedule if you want it to update automatically. It most likely updates on boot because it is scheduled to update during the time it was off.

Though I have used AVG on all my machines for a long time with no problems, one machine did not like it and slowed noticeably. For that one, I switched to Avast. MSE is good, too.

But check *all* your settings. You may not need open, execute, and close scans of every file, for example. If you have those options, scanning on open should be sufficient. Check when automatic scans are scheduled. If you have web mail, turn off email scanning since all files are scanned, anyway, from mail or from anywhere else.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

mylifestory:

A word of warning about *AVG 2011* and *AVG 2012*.

Do NOT use the optional "PC Checkup" file and registry cleaning feature that was added to those versions. :down:

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mylifestory (Jun 29, 2011)

ive first tried turning avg off completely and the pc is a bit faster but not as it used to be.

how do i turn off the updates and would i then need to do this manually, how often?

I also had an error message recently on my pc :

The file or directory \pagefile.sys is corrupt & unreadable. Please 
> run the chkdsk utility

I guess this has something to do with the speed too?

I ran the chkdisk but its made no difference. what can i do?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

mylifestory said:


> how do i turn off the updates and would i then need to do this manually, how often?


Tools >> Advanced Settings >> Schedules .. Disable tasks as attached.
I check for updates at least once a day .. When I'm thinking about what I want to do next ... updates don't take very long


----------



## mylifestory (Jun 29, 2011)

ah but i'm not on the pc that much, maybe have it on half hour in the morning and same in the afternoon. how long is an update meant to take as mine seems to take @half an hour then i can use the pc almost ok, but then i usually have to go .....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Mine take maybe up to a couple minutes max


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

To be honest, I'd just recommend dumping AVG. It doesn't fare well in most testing, and Avast, Avira, and MSE are certainly more effective. All AV products are less than perfect, but I think that means that it's important to use the best solutions available, and AVG simply doesn't present any compelling reasons to use it. AVG has 40 passes and 23 fails in Virus Bulletin testing, and it hasn't exactly been a stellar performer in AV Comparatives testing.

I like what West Coast Labs has done with their constantly updated realtime tests of free AV software, and I think the commentary is generally accurate and relevant, though I obviously disagree with their overall assessment of AVG. In this case, I believe their is too much evidence to the contrary to support their rosy view of the product. From a purely personal perspective, I've removed far to many infections over the last 14 years from or so on computers running AVG to have any respect at all for the product. Of course, other drivers mileage may vary.

Finally, I'd add that computers are better off left running 24/7. With modern systems, there is little difference in power consumption between a sleeping/hibernating system and one that's turned off; ATX power supplies always draw power unless the rocker switch on the PSU is off, or they are unplugged from the wall. Lots of current software defaults to late night settings to perform maintenance, and unless you want to see some serious slowdowns while using the computer, that's all to the good. After all, it isn't just AV software that's constantly checking for updates these days. I also think that leaving a computer up and running is, in the long run, less stressful to the hardware than daily shutdowns and restarts.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Since i changed from AVG to MSE life has been good


----------



## mylifestory (Jun 29, 2011)

i tried an update to avg 2012 which seemed to go well but i only have anti-rootkit & identity protection now. what happened to the other bits and what should i do to get them back asap?!


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

since you are planning on keeping avg , i would uninstall it with avg's tool ,restart ,download and reinstall.

http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities


----------



## mylifestory (Jun 29, 2011)

only trying what seems easiest and quickest at the moment, have a little one so not much time on the pc. hendce needing it to go faster when i am here! avg 2012 seems a tiny bit better but will try the uninstall & reinstall as above soon & come back.

thanks for all the hints - sooo much appreciated


----------



## mylifestory (Jun 29, 2011)

how do you stop avg from updating? thats my main problem at the moment as it seems to be doing it every time i start up so havent been able to do anything about any of this yet?! Id prefer to hit the update button sdaily when i knoew i wont be using the pc .... ive stopped the scanning & scheduled it to weekly tho.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

like i said a few days ago ,i had problems with avg and since switched to MSE. the computer runs faster and no problems.


----------



## mylifestory (Jun 29, 2011)

ive totally given up on avg & currently installing MSE - thanks for all the advice!

it is telling me that it cant install the default of windows security firewall for some reason & i should do it manually.

how? (cos i can never remember how to do anything on my pc that i havent done for ages!)

thanks!


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

hope you used avg tool to remove it .


----------



## mylifestory (Jun 29, 2011)

i used the one on the link at the top of this thread. is this enough??


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

yes that should take care of it , but restart and run it again ,just to be sure. how is your computer running wiyj MSE ? if you use ccleaner , you need to change 2 settings in ccleaner.


----------

